# CSUSA Group buy    ...   closed



## lwalden (Sep 15, 2006)

With the caveat that we hit a minimum of 100 pens, we are on. As mentioned, the Junior Emperor Rhod/22K RB is in short supply until after October, as well as the Black Titanium Jr Gent completely out of stock. Titanium/Gold Jr Gents will be available with the smooth end cap only. Bushings for all sets are available, @ $3.99 per set (plus the paypal markup).
Assuming the 25% discount, I will be listing the kits at regular price, marked down for the 25% discount, and then with fees added back in for assumed Insurance and Paypal offset. If you wish to pay by check or money order, you can save the roughly 3.5% paypal markup. Shipping will depend on your volume ordered- most likely either 4.50, or 8.50 if your order is larger than would fit in one of the roughly VCR tape size boxes. We'll keep this open until 6:00 PM Texas time, next Thursday (the 21st of September). 

==============================25%====W/Paypal================================= Imperial:===============Reg===Disc==fees & Ins
050-4181 Rhod/22K RB===49.99==37.49==40.00
050-4182 Rhod/22K FP===61.99==46.49==49.60
050-4183 Rhod/BTN RB===41.99==31.49==33.60
050-4184 Rhod/BTN FP===51.99==38.99==41.60

Lotus:=================Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-4185 Rhod/22K RB===59.99==44.99==48.00
050-4186 Rhod/22K FP===68.99==51.74==55.20 
050-4187 Rhod/BTN RB===48.99==36.74==39.20
050-4188 Rhod/BTN FP===56.99==38.99==41.60

Emperor================Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-4130 Rhod/22K RB===47.99==35.99==38.40
050-4131 Rhod/22K FP===53.99==40.49==43.20 
050-4132 Rhod/BTN RB===37.99==28.49==30.40 
050-4133 Rhod/BTN FP===44.99==33.74==36.00

Jr. Emperor============Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-4191 Rhod/22K RB===N/A====N/A====N/A
050-4192 Rhod/22K FP===54.99==41.24==44.00 
050-4193 Rhod/BTN RB===39.99==29.99==32.00
050-4194 Rhod/BTN FP===42.99==32.24==34.40

Statesman==============Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-0322 Rhod/22K RB===31.99==23.99==25.60
050-0321 Rhod/22K FP===37.99==28.49==30.40
050-0324 Rhod/BTN RB===25.99==19.49==20.80
050-0323 Rhod/BTN FP===31.99==23.99==25.60

Jr. Statesman==vII=====Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-2326 Rhod/22K RB===27.20==20.40==21.76
050-2325 Rhod/22K FP===30.75==23.06==24.60
050-2328 Rhod/BTN RB===22.70==17.03==18.16
050-2327 Rhod/BTN FP===27.70==20.78==22.16

Gentleman==============Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-0396 Rhod/22K RB===17.99==13.49==14.40
050-0397 Rhod/22K FP===22.99==17.24==18.40
050-4020 10K===== RB====9.99===7.49===8.00
050-4030 10K===== FP===17.50==13.13==14.00 
050-4460 Titanium RB===14.50==10.88==11.60
050-4461 Titanium FP===21.99==16.49==17.60

Jr. Gentleman vII======Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-0353 Rhod/22K RB===13.80==10.35==11.04
050-0354 Rhod/22K FP===17.85==13.39==14.28
050-4151 10K===== RB====7.99===5.99===6.40
050-4152 10K===== FP===12.99===9.74==10.40
050-4153 Titanium RB===12.50===9.38==10.00
050-4154 Titanium FP===17.99==13.49==14.40

Bushings will be 4.15 a set... no discount, and marked up for paypal and insurance.

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial===  |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor======     |===Jr Emperor=  |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/01/00/00 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00/01/00 | 

===Statesman==  |===Jr.Statesman |     
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/01/00/00 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent=========  |
 Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
 FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
 00/00/01/00/01/00/01 | | 00/00/00/01/00/01/01 |

apologies if this looks confusing- alignment is different between the viewable post and when you're actually typing all this in- I ended up dinking around with this back and forth using the preview for about two hours to try and get things lined up. There are three columns after the kit descriptions- 
           the first is CSUSA's regular price, the second would be base price after the 25% discount for a 100 or larger order, and the third is the discounted price with paypal fees and insurance factored in. If you plan to pay by check, take the third number and multiply by .965 to get the number that would include insurance, but not the paypal markup. Hope that didn't make things more confusing.

Feel free to ask questions or double check this info- keep in mind this is my first time to try one of these. Thanks for your patience, all.

Running total.......
Tea Clipper-*****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/4
Airrat- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received
Orgtech-*****PAID*****Shipped.....Received
Yarael- *****PAID*****Shipped......Received 10/2
TheHeretic- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
Wayneis- *****PAID*****Shipped
jjenk02- *****PAID*****Shipped........Received 10/2
Marc Phillips- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/4
Huzzah- *****PAID*****Shipped***** Received 10/2
Twoofakind- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
JIM15- *****PAID*****Shipped......Received 10/3
R&B crafts- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/4
Jerry conn- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
Kaspar- ****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/3
wudwrkr- *****PAID*****Shipped
Bartstar- *****PAID*****Shipped    
alamocdc- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
mewell- *****PAID*****Shipped
Oklahoman- *****PAID*****Shipped......Received 10/2
GregMuller- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
Johnnycnc- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
TBone- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
ncseeker- *****PAID*****Shipped********Received 10/2
dennis_vallianos- *****PAID*****Shipped.....Received 10/2
Jersey- *****PAID*****Shipped
HvyDuty- *****PAID*****Shipped
Woodlvr- .....Out..... 
Sylvanite- *****PAID*****Shipped
hilltopper46- *****PAID*****Shipped......Received 10/2



UPDATE 9.25.2006
Talked with Brian at CSUSA, he's still double checking availability against the order I sent him, but indicated our order should still ship out tomorrow. Airrat and Woodlvr have had followup communication, still waiting to hear from alamocdc and Greg Muller. Guys, your kits have been ordered, if for some reason you are needing to bail on this just let me know and I'll see about putting your kits out on the individual classifieds section. Thanks everyone for the participation- good turnout. 
Few quick stats.....
total of 280 pens ordered, plus 49 sets of bushings. I did order an extra 40 threaded end caps in the rhodium finish that will work for Jr statesmen vII or Jr Gent vII- they're $2.25 apiece. If anyone needs a few let me know, otherwise I'll hang on to them. 
Kits- Jr Gent most ordered, with a total of 104 in the various finishes. 2nd place, Jr Statesman vII with 59, then Gentelman with 43, Statesman with 35, 16 Emperors, 13 Imperials, 6 Jr Emperors, and 4 Lotus. Total order, $5,542.71.

*UPDATE 9.27.2006*</u>
Package shipped today- took an extra day to get ready due to the request that they label each package. Bryan (CSUSA) indicated they don't deliver on Saturdays (UPS), so I arranged for 2 day delivery (I really want to get these all taken care of this weekend). I'll try to get as many of these out in Saturday's mail as possible, the rest should go Monday Morning. Several of you indicated an interest in any extra kits- Mike (wudlvr) is having some health issues so I'll have those available, and I still have not heard from Greg Muller so his might be available. I'll contact you guys in the sequence you e-mailed me once I now Greg's Status, but Friday at the latest, and see what interest there is in these specific kits. Thanks again, everyone, for the participation.

*update 9.30.2006*</u>
all packages shipped before local PO deadline of 12:00 with 4 exceptions- Wayneis, Teaclipper, RandBcrafts, and MarcPhillips your packages will be shipped Monday. I have delivery tracking confirmation numbers for everyone else- e-mail if you would like yours. These were all sent priority mail and insured. Thanks again, all. 

*Update 10.2.2006*</u>
:Last 4 packages shipped today, and it looks like some of you are receiving yours already. Please post back once you've rec'd your package and checked the contents, so I can update your status. Thanks again, everyone. Given it's my first time to strawboss one of these group buys, it went a lot smoother than I anticipated.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay, I'll kick this off with:

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
02/00/02/00/01 | 02/00/02/00/01 | 

====Gentleman========|
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================|
04/00/04/00/01/00/01 |

I'll write you a check- Thanks!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lyle,
  Is the 100 pen kit minimum the number of pen kits combined of all of the different kits?  I am interested in 5 to 10 pens but would like to know more before I commit.  Thank you kindly.  Mike


----------



## airrat (Sep 16, 2006)

These kits can be combined to meet 100 kit order I belive woodluver



===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
01/00/00/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/00/00/00/00 | 01/00/01/02/01 |

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 02/02/00/01/00 |

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/01/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/00/00/00/00/00/00 |


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lyle,
It looks like the Paypal fees are built into the pricing is that correct?  If I pay with a check, can I deduct the 3.5% off of the total then?  Just making sure I understand before I make any commitments.

Thanks,


----------



## lwalden (Sep 16, 2006)

you're correct, both the paypal fees _<u>and</u>_ the insurance costs are added in to the pricing in the third column. If you're paying by check or money order, back out the 3.5% for the paypal fees. 





> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />Lyle,
> It looks like the Paypal fees are built into the pricing is that correct?  If I pay with a check, can I deduct the 3.5% off of the total then?  Just making sure I understand before I make any commitments.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## lwalden (Sep 16, 2006)

the 100 is for the combined order, not for each individual type.....





> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Lyle,
> Is the 100 pen kit minimum the number of pen kits combined of all of the different kits?  I am interested in 5 to 10 pens but would like to know more before I commit.  Thank you kindly.  Mike


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 16, 2006)

Lyle, I take it the insurance cost is the cost of insuring the combined shipment to you?

Also, we can add any insurance we would like to have when the individual shipments are sent to us, right?  

The USPS insurance charges are listed here, should anyone need to look.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll double check with Dario on the spreadsheet he sent me, but I believe this covered the cost of insurance to you, as well. 





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />Lyle, I take it the insurance cost is the cost of insuring the combined shipment to you?
> 
> Also, we can add any insurance we would like to have when the individual shipments are sent to us, right?
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay.  Then if I send a MO, calculate the total using the final column of prices and then knock off 3.5 percent.  Got it.


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 16, 2006)

I will take the following
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/01 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/01/00/01/01 | 00/02/00/00/01 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/02/00/00/00/01/01 |

Will use Paypal when your ready. Thanks


----------



## Yarael (Sep 17, 2006)

ok think I got this figured out. 
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 |

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 |

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/00/02/06/00/01/01 |

Should come up with total of 10 pens and 2 bushings. Let me know info and when your ready for paypal


----------



## TheHeretic (Sep 17, 2006)

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/03/00/01 | | 00/02/00/00/03/02/01 |

OK here is my order.  I will be sending it by Paypal.   Let me know when to pay.  It should be 10 pens and 2 bushing sets.


Thanks again

Dean 
Columbus OH


----------



## wayneis (Sep 17, 2006)

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/00/00/00/00/05/01 |

Wayne


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is my order and I will pay by check.[8D] Just tell me when and where to sent it.

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
01/01/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
01/01/00/00/00 | 02/02/01/01/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
02/02/01/01/00/00/01 | | 00/05/02/01/00/01/01 |


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 17, 2006)

050-4151 10K===== RB====7.99===5.99===6.40

I can't seem to get this ordering system... sorry. I want 10 of the 050-4151 kits with bushings...

Is the below the correct way using this format?

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/00/00/10/00/00/01 |

I was also wondering if anyone knows if this is a problem still with the CSUSA kits?

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17543


----------



## lwalden (Sep 17, 2006)

yep, you got it right. Thanks- we'll get you added on.





> _Originally posted by Marc Phillips_
> <br />050-4151 10K===== RB====7.99===5.99===6.40
> 
> I can't seem to get this ordering system... sorry. I want 10 of the 050-4151 kits with bushings...
> ...


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Lyle ....


----------



## Dario (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />I'll double check with Dario on the spreadsheet he sent me, but I believe this covered the cost of insurance to you, as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Lyle,

As I mentioned, you can revise the factors I used on the worksheet.

That said, yes...I added the insurance from CSUSA and to the participants on my original.  Note that it works good on orders that are $100.00 or more...but you will loose money on orders less than that.  In the end, it did even out for me.

The items you included are really good but judging the qty you have to work with, you will have a monumental task ahead of you.  In behalf of the participants, I thank you and bid you good luck!!!


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I have this correct:

===Imperial=== 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU 
===============
00/00/00/01/01 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/01/00/01 | 01/00/00/01/01 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/01/00/00/00/00/01 |

My total should be $134.40 for 5 pen kits and 4 sets of bushings.  I will be paying by PayPal.  Just let me know who to send the payment to and how much to add for shipping.

Thanks for doing this!!

Steve


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 18, 2006)

===Imperial=== |===Statesman=== | ===Gentleman========
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-ST | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-RP-RB-FP-RB-BU
======================================================
00/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/01 | 00/01/00/00/00/00/00

This should be three pen and two bushings. The total should be $88.30 just let me know when and where to send the money. Thanks for doing this for us by the way. I joined the forum right after the last one and thought I would have to wait a long time before another one.
Andy


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Lyle,

 I would like to order:

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/01/00/00 | 00/01/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/02/02/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/02/00/00/00/02/00 |

I will pay using Paypal, please let me know when.

Thank you for taking time to do this.


----------



## randbcrafts (Sep 18, 2006)

===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/01/00 | 00/00/00/01/00 | 00/01/00/01/00 | 00/00/00/01/01 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/02/00/02/00 | 00/02/00/02/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/02/00 | | 00/04/00/00/00/02/00 |

I will send a check. Let me know where to send it to. Should be 21 kits and 1 set of bushings. Thanks!!


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 18, 2006)

Lyle,
Here is my order please, not much but every little bit helps [:I]

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/01/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/01/00/00/00/02/00 |

I will be using paypal. 
Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 18, 2006)

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/03/00/00/00 |


I make my total cost out to be $69.78 

I'll paypal you as soon as you're ready.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 18, 2006)

BTW, what's the timeline here?

The buy closes on Thursday.  Then what?


----------



## lwalden (Sep 18, 2006)

Since we're now comfortably over the 100 pen minimum, I'll start sending out invoice/payment instructions to those that have signed on. Cutoff 6:00pm Thursday, I'll compile the last of the info, try last minute contact for anyone not having paid, and place the order with CSUSA Friday. I'd hope they would ship the following Monday, I'd receive Wed earliest, likely Thurs or Friday, get everything sorted and repackaged that weekend, and out in the mail to everyone the following Monday and Tuesday.(at least, that's the current plan[][}][][}])





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />BTW, what's the timeline here?
> 
> The buy closes on Thursday.  Then what?


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds great!!  Thanks again for all your work on this.


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 18, 2006)

Lyle,
Here is what I would like:
 ====Gentleman========| 
 Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | 
 FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | 
 =====================| 
 02/00/02/00/00/02/01 |

I believe that will come to 96.65.  Please send me an invoice and I will send you payment through PayPal.  

Thanks!


----------



## Bartstar (Sep 19, 2006)

Lyle,

Here's my order  - And I'll pay via Paypal.

If I understand your shorthand - GO is for Rhodium with 22K accents - 
I'd like to get 10 Jr Gent Rollerballs in Rhodium with 22k accents and with screw caps please (if available). I'd also like 5 Jr Statesman Rollerball in Rhodium with 22K accents.

Thanks
Bart


----------



## lwalden (Sep 19, 2006)

Just clarifying- these are all vII Jrs. And yes, GO is for Rhodium/22K  





> _Originally posted by Bartstar_
> <br />Lyle,
> 
> Here's my order  - And I'll pay via Paypal.
> ...


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay, I'm a dead man, but here goes.
===Statesman== | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
================
00/04/04/02/00 |


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 19, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I will be using paypal if you need to know, just let me know when.
Thanks Again,
Andy


----------



## mewell (Sep 19, 2006)

```
Here goes:

Jr. Gentleman vII======Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
4 - 050-0353 Rhod/22K RB===13.80==10.35==11.04 (Threaded)
2 - 050-0354 Rhod/22K FP===17.85==13.39==14.28 (Threaded)
4 - 050-4153 Titanium RB===12.50===9.38==10.00 (Tapered)
2 - 050-4154 Titanium FP===17.99==13.49==14.40 (Tapered)

====Gentleman========| |======Jr Gent=========|
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 02/04/00/00/02/04/00 |
```
No bushings needed - thanks for getting this together.
Mark


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 19, 2006)

Posted - Sep 15 2006 :  11:28:58 PM US Eastern Time        
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jr. Statesman==vII=====Reg===Disc===fees & Ins
050-2326 Rhod/22K RB===27.20==20.40==21.76
050-2325 Rhod/22K FP===30.75==23.06==24.60
050-2328 Rhod/BTN RB===22.70==17.03==18.16
050-2327 Rhod/BTN FP===27.70==20.78==22.16




Bushings will be 4.15 a set... no discount, and marked up for paypal and insurance.


===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00| 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/03/01 | 

If I got this right should be $62.78 will pay via paypal


----------



## GregMuller (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll take 4 Jr Gents v2. 
2 ti and 2 rhod both rb. With shipping pay by check 42.57
Need address to send check to. 
|===Jr Gent v2====== |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | 
=====================| 
00/02/00/00/00/02/00 |


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 19, 2006)

I would like to order;

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
01/01/00/01/01 | 01/01/00/01/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/01/00/02/00/00/00 | | 00/00/00/00/00/00/00 |

Should be (9) kits, (1) bushing set.
Payment will be Paypal,let me know when and where.
Total 175.87 by my calculations,plus whatever shipping.
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 20, 2006)

C'mon you guys.  Pony up.  I need those kits ASAP.  []


----------



## TBone (Sep 20, 2006)

|===Jr.Statesman | 
| Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
| FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================|
| 00/01/00/03/01 | 

|=====Jr Gent========= |
| Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
| FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
| =====================|
| 00/00/00/00/00/05/01 |

Lyle,
If my math is correct for the 9 pens and 2 sets of bushings, it totals $134.54.  Let me know when and I'll send paypal.

Thanks


----------



## ncseeker (Sep 20, 2006)

Yet again I'm ordering more than I should....

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/02/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/02/02/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/01/02/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/01/02/00 | | 00/00/00/00/00/00/00 |

By my calculations it should come to $ 308.00 and I'm guessing $ 8.50 for shipping?

I'll pay by PayPal.  Let me know where and when to send the money.


----------



## dennis_vallianos (Sep 20, 2006)

Put me down for the following:

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
01/00/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/01/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 |

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/00/00/00 |

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 02/02/00/00/00/00/00 |

Think that should be 8 kits, 1 bushing set & $189.15 + shipping.  Will use paypal when & where you advise.  Thanks for undertaking this Lyle.


----------



## jersey (Sep 20, 2006)

I would like to order the following:
Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/01/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/01/00/00/01/00/01 | | 00/00/00/00/00/00/00 |

Should be 4 kits and 3 bushings. Will be paying via Paypal. 
 Thanks for the participation.


----------



## HvyDuty (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is my order.  Thanks!!

===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 01/01/01/01/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 |

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 |

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 01/05/00/00/01/05/00 |


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello,
   Here is my order. I will send you a money order if you would be so kind as to send me the information, how much and address.  Do you think that CSUSA would ship a Utah order from their store so that it would not have to be shipped twice? 


|==Emperor====== |      |===Jr Gent========= |
| Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em |      | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
| FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |      | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=================================================
| 00/00/00/01/01 |      | 00/00/01/01/00/00/01 |

Thank you for your hard work and time putting this together.   Mike


----------



## Dario (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Do you think that CSUSA would ship a Utah order from their store so that it would not have to be shipped twice?



Mike,

I don't think so.  Part of the deal and reason for the discount is that they will only deal with one person.

Even returns will have to be dealt with by Lyle...you cannot do it direct with CSUSA.  Atleast this is how it was with my group buys.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 21, 2006)

Please send me a PayPal invoice for:

===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor== |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================================================|
01/01/00/00/01 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman |     
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 02/03/00/00/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent============|
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/00/00/00/00 | | 00/00/00/00/00/00/00 |

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 21, 2006)

Please use this format for your orders
===Imperial=== |===Lotus ====== |==Emperor====== |===Jr Emperor= |
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-IM | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Lo | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-Em | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JE |
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
===================================================================|
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

===Statesman== |===Jr.Statesman | 
Go-Go-Tn-Tn-St | Go-Go-Tn-Tn-JS | 
FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
==================================
00/00/00/00/00 | 00/00/00/00/00 | 

====Gentleman========| |===Jr Gent========= |
Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-Gt | | Go-Go-10-10-Tn-Tn-JG |
FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU | | FP-RB-FP-RB-FP-RB-BU |
=====================| | =====================|
00/00/00/02/00/00/01 | | 00/00/00/02/00/01/01 |


Let me know the PayPal address.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 21, 2006)

This Group Buy is now closed[][V]


----------



## airrat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lyle I sent the check early in the week, have you received it?


----------



## lwalden (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope, not received it yet......





> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Lyle I sent the check early in the week, have you received it?


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lyle, on my order, I want screw caps on any of them that are possiable, If its not too late.[:I]


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />This Group Buy is now closed[][V]



You were hoping for MORE people?  I think we've got a good crowd.

Now, four people need to pony up!  C'mon folks, I need those kits!  []


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Kaspar, the Group buy was successful, Lyle placed the order today[8D]


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Lyle,
If someone bails let me know and I will see if I can buy a few more kits if needed.
Thanks,
Andy []


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 25, 2006)

I can buy a few more if someone bails on you, just let me know what is available[8D]


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo!  []


----------



## Charles (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Lyle, Guess I messed it! Work has kept me away over a week. If you decide to do this again let me know. Or, if you wind up with any extras. Thanks! To the rest of you great going, Keep turning!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 25, 2006)

Super job, Lyle.  Thanks for your hard work.  I'm impressed with how fast this happened.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks- while this is my first time to run one of these, I had some great advice from Dario and the spreadsheets he shared for keeping track of everything really made things easy. Helps that everyone was so prompt with their payments as well- I had over 90% of the payments in before the deadline for orders had even closed. I've already got half the packaging addressed and ready to fill, so if things ship tomorrow as planned, I shouldn't have any problems getting everything repackaged and ready to re-ship by Monday morning. May even get a few out Saturday. 


> _Originally posted by Kaspar_<br />Super job, Lyle.  Thanks for your hard work.  I'm impressed with how fast this happened.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> May even get a few out Saturday.



Remmeber, I paid up first.  []

Thanks again.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah, but you also indicated to Travis (PenMonkey) you thought Texas was one of Mexico's states...... how quick do you reckon burro delivery is these days?[}][][}][]





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />yeah, but you also indicated to Travis (PenMonkey) you thought Texas was one of Mexico's states...... how quick do you reckon burro delivery is these days?[}][][}][]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />yeah, but you also indicated to Travis (PenMonkey) you thought Texas was one of Mexico's states......



Won't be long now.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe <b>OUCH</b> is right.....seems like the Great Republic of Texas has more and more "international" dependents each year....


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

Truth be told, Mexico will begin a demographic implosion in another decade or so.  Then will either stabilize or even work in reverse. 

But I do not come to this board to talk politics.  I do that elsewhere, and it's not as fun as it used to be.  Sorry, I brought it up.  

I should have made mention of that famous bumper sticker about Texas, instead.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm a little 'fraid to ask... but _which_ famous bumpersticker??





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />Truth be told, Mexico will begin a demographic implosion in another decade or so.  Then will either stabilize or even work in reverse.
> 
> But I do not come to this board to talk politics.  I do that elsewhere, and it's not as fun as it used to be.  Sorry, I brought it up.
> ...


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 26, 2006)

He has my curiosity up also[?][8D]


> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />I'm a little 'fraid to ask... but _which_ famous bumpersticker??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm originally from New Mexico.  Bear that in mind.  Actually there were two:

Texas: where the men are men,
and the sheep are ... ner-r-r-r-vous. 

Also:

Flush twice.  It's 
a long way to Texas.  

Now on that last one, I've seen Los Angeles, New York, New Jersey and a few other places in place of Texas.  I'd belive it about the former much more than the last.  

Myself, I love Tejas.  Lots of gorgeous ladies there.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 26, 2006)

Gotta appreciate that brotherly love our New Mexican friends have always displayed......'course, if you'd been from Oklahoma there'd have been a few different versions, and I understand even Colorado might have a Texas themed...or aimed... bumpersticker slogan or two. Ah well, at least it seems like some of our Aussie friends can relate with the attitude....





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />I'm originally from New Mexico.  Bear that in mind.  Actually there were two:
> 
> Texas: where the men are men,
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Gotta appreciate that brotherly love our New Mexican friends have always displayed......'course, if you'd been from Oklahoma there'd have been a few different versions, and I understand even Colorado might have a Texas themed...or aimed... bumpersticker slogan or two. Ah well, at least it seems like some of our Aussie friends can relate with the attitude....



I think it can all be attributed to jealousy, don't you?


----------



## lwalden (Sep 26, 2006)

jealousy? I can see where we might want to tell ourselves that, but that little (or not so little) extra swagger that comes with pride of place, heritage, or whatever you want to call it, can no doubt be annoying. Especially when it's carried into someone else's backyard/playground/territory. 





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <u><b>update 9.30.2006</b></u>
> all packages shipped before local PO deadline of 12:00 with 4 exceptions- Wayneis, Teaclipper, RandBcrafts, and MarcPhillips your packages will be shipped Monday. I have delivery tracking confirmation numbers for everyone else- e-mail if you would like yours. These were all sent priority mail and insured. Thanks again, all.



Thank _you_, Lyle!


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 30, 2006)

Lyle, I really appreciate the job you did. When you catch your breath, send me my tracking number.[8D][^]


----------



## Huzzah (Oct 1, 2006)

Lyle - Yes, thank you again for doing this.  I'll e-mail you when I get them just so you know.

Steve


----------



## Huzzah (Oct 2, 2006)

Lyle - WOW, that was fast!!  I just got the package.  Thank you again for coordinating this group buy.  Now I just need some time to make a pen or two.


----------



## ncseeker (Oct 2, 2006)

I second that FAST statement.  My package arrived today !!

Lyle, thanks for all your hard work on this !!

Whew, new lathe....new kits....new blanks..... now all I need is some new time !!!


----------



## TBone (Oct 2, 2006)

Another vote for the super fast category.  Received today.  Thanks for all the hard work Lyle.  Now when are you going to come cut my grass so I'll have time to turn?  [][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 2, 2006)

Recived today lighting fast, thanks Lyle


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 2, 2006)

Received today in perfect order!,
Thanks Lyle, for all your efforts.[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 2, 2006)

DITTO
 I do have one question, you count better when you send pen kits than you do when you send pen blanks, how come no extras[}][}][}]


----------



## lwalden (Oct 2, 2006)

Sending pen blanks???





> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />DITTO
> I do have one question, you count better when you send pen kits than you do when you send pen blanks, how come no extras[}][}][}]


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 2, 2006)

Received a posty on the front door, but the post office is closed for pick ups today.[] Oh well, I will pick it up tomorrow at lunch and let you know if it arrived ok.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 2, 2006)

Got mine today too. Thanks, Lyle!!![]


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 2, 2006)

I got mine today as well Lyle, thanks a ton for your hard work!  Did you get my email on the other kits?


----------



## lwalden (Oct 2, 2006)

yep, and just e-mailed you back....





> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />I got mine today as well Lyle, thanks a ton for your hard work!  Did you get my email on the other kits?


----------



## TheHeretic (Oct 2, 2006)

mine got to the house today.  However I am out on tour for the next 8 weeks.  DAMN!!

Guess I will have stuff to do when I get home.   

Thanks a bunch.


Dean


----------



## dennis_vallianos (Oct 2, 2006)

Mine arrived today (10/2) also. Order was complete. Thanks for all the work!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 2, 2006)

Received my pen kits today as well.  Thanks, Lyle.  Very much appreciated.


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 3, 2006)

Lyle,
I picked my kits up today, they look great. Thanks again for doing this.
Andy


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 3, 2006)

Got mine today.  They were here last night but post came so late I didn't know it.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 3, 2006)

pretty fast burro......





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />Got mine today.  They were here last night but post came so late I didn't know it.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />pretty fast burro......
> 
> 
> ...



Carrier pigeon actually.  Upgrades and all that, I reckon.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lyle, I received my order. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 4, 2006)

Lyle, my package arrived safely today.  Thank you once again for doing this!


----------



## randbcrafts (Oct 4, 2006)

Got mine today. Thanks again!


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 5, 2006)

I received the pens Lyle... thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Yarael (Oct 6, 2006)

All received as of yesterday.


----------



## airrat (Oct 7, 2006)

Got mine thanks Lyle


----------

